# question



## virgo chick (Aug 14, 2009)

For people doing CBT or similar therapy.How/when/ how often do you do the excersice sheets in your own time?

I started CBT a year ago with my therapist(whom i don't see in a regular basis)- but when i become busy with studies and work i tend to neglect the CBT sheets ive been given to do.:roll


----------



## Kelly065 (Aug 25, 2009)

I got a CBT book that I really like. I can't think of the name of it, I will look at it when I get home. But I was really getting into it and some how ended up not having enough time for it anymore. 
It kinda would get me in a depressed mood and would have me thinking that Im weird and this isn't what normal people do. I think that was why I stopped reading it....:?


----------



## socially inept (Mar 6, 2009)

virgo chick said:


> For people doing CBT or similar therapy.How/when/ how often do you do the excersice sheets in your own time?
> 
> I started CBT a year ago with my therapist(whom i don't see in a regular basis)- but when i become busy with studies and work i tend to neglect the CBT sheets ive been given to do.:roll


when i work on my sa (im not at the moment) i go full out, doing the sheets every single day and changing my behaviour everyday.

if you want success at something you are best focusing on one thing at a time and putting 100% into it.

when i work on my sa i manage my time , i make sure i give 8 hours per day to sleeping, 8 hours to working and then the other 8 hours is mine to work on my sa


----------



## virgo chick (Aug 14, 2009)

Kelly065 said:


> I got a CBT book that I really like. I can't think of the name of it, I will look at it when I get home. But I was really getting into it and some how ended up not having enough time for it anymore.
> It kinda would get me in a depressed mood and would have me thinking that Im weird and this isn't what normal people do. I think that was why I stopped reading it....:?


I know what you mean- that is the main reason why I put them off...I feel terrible about it then. I think the best way is to think of it as a 'hobby' something you do on your own time- but then again, its easier said then done.



socially inept said:


> when i work on my sa (im not at the moment) i go full out, doing the sheets every single day and changing my behaviour everyday.
> 
> if you want success at something you are best focusing on one thing at a time and putting 100% into it.
> 
> when i work on my sa i manage my time , i make sure i give 8 hours per day to sleeping, 8 hours to working and then the other 8 hours is mine to work on my sa


Its true- its best focusing one thing at a time. I will try that out.


----------



## britisharrow (Jun 18, 2009)

I had my first meeting with the CBT guy last Tuesday and my next is this Tuesday evening. The first appointment was basically explaining that it would be the Ellis model of CBT, I think it's REBT, he also recommended a book "Ten Steps to Positive Living" by Windy Dryden.

I look forward to reading how you get on with it and how often you do your exercises.

SociallyIndept is completely right, dedication pays off. There are times when you feel so bad and think what is filling out a stupid sheet going to do. Dedicating specified time to combating social anxiety is an excellent approach, I do it.

I cannot work at the moment due to it, so I all day I am either reading about social anxiety, attending therapies but also taking breaks to take my mind off it such as watching a film or reading a novel.


----------



## timeout (Aug 29, 2009)

*First Session*

Hi Im glad to hear you went for CBT Im going for my first time next week. I hope it helps I am sick of having SA


----------

